# Turntables ?! welche ?



## Mann-im-Mond (24. Januar 2004)

Liebe Poster uns Posterinen,
Ich bin grad  ziemlich im Dj style und möchte mir in nächster zeit turntables leisten.
nur weiss ich nicht welche gut sind .. ich bin noch schüler, und kann deshalb kein vermögen dafür ausgeben.
könnt ihr mir Ratschläge geben ? ich hab mir schonmal bei  http://www.elevator.de  eun Set ausgesucht:
Set  
Ist das gut ?

____________________
Dankbar für alle antworten


----------



## Demolite (26. Januar 2004)

ich hol mir welche im März und weiß genau welch ich mir hole.

http://www.elevator.de/shop/FMPro?-...n&Suchfeld=Direct&-max=10&-recid=37858&-find=

Kauf dir kein Riehmen Antriebe ist  hat mir mein Kumpel gesagt.


----------



## Mann-im-Mond (26. Januar 2004)

Ja ok ... aber ich glaub kaum das ich mir die leisten kann  
was is an nem Rhiemen antrieb schlecht?
Und auf meine Frage zurück, sind DIE  schlecht? 


____________
Fressen, gefressen werden !


----------



## Frumpy (17. März 2004)

Ähm....  ich bin jetzt seit 6 Jahren auf dem DJ Style 

und kann dir von den dingern die du gepostet hast nur abraten.

Wenn du dir welche zulegen willst spar ein Bischen und kauf dir wenigstens welche mit Direktantrieb.

Ich hab auch mit Beltdrive (Riemenantrieb) angefangen und damit kommen nach einiger Zeit  Probleme auf dich zu. Erstmal halten die Dinger nich lange weil die Verarbeitung nich IO ist. Zweitens erlernst du auf dehnen das einpitchen und angleichen von Beats was du dann angesichts der Gleichlaufschwankungen und des geringen Zugvermögens der Riemenspieler gleich noch mal neu lernen kannst wenn du dann mal an richtigen Turntables stehst. 

Ich weiss ja nich was du machen willst aber mir war mein erster grosser Gig peinlich weil ich mich angehört hab wie ein Amatour an richtigen Direktlern. Weil est ist definitiv ein Unterschied ob du einen Riemen TT anschubst (das machst du mit dem Zeigefinger *schwupp*  ) oder ob du einen Technics MK2 anschiebst (da brauchst du die ganze Hand um den aus der Ruhe zu bringen  )

Und Direktler (Techniks MK2 z.B.) sind einfach Clubstandard wenn du irgentwo mal auflegen willst musst du das unbedingt vorher schon mal probiert haben weil du sonst nich klar kommst.

Ich weiss da wovon ich sprech ich hatte da 300 gut gelaunte Partypeople die bei meinen Vinyls voll mitgingen und dann wenn der doublebeat (wenn zwei Beats nich übereinanderliegen Probiersnich bei 5000 Watt  )  kommt gucken dich alle an und denken oh gott nich mal n einfachen Mix kriegt der hin........

Naja überlegs dir Direktangetriebene TTs sind ja auch schon nich mehr teuer. Ich hab damals bei Elevator auch ein Starterset geholt Hatte mich für 2 x Reloop RP 1010 + Reloop RM 1000 Mixer entschieden. Hat damals 1280 DM gekostet alles zusammen und das für Riemenantrieb! Die haben aber ewig durchgehalten und der Mixer geht immer noch. 

An deiner Stelle und mit meiner Heutigen Erfahrung würde ich dir 2x Reloop RP-2000 MK3 s + einen Mixer Deiner Wahl empfehlen. Aber bedenke mit den Billigmixern stösst du angesichts des schwachen Funktionsumpfang schnell an deine Grenzen. einer mit 3 Kanälen (phono/line) Hohen / Mitten / Tiefen einzeln Regelbar und Kill oder Punchinbuttons sollte es schon sein. Wenns denn ein billiger sein soll dann nimm den RM 1000 von Reloop mit dem bin ich schnell klar gekommen. Hat zwar keine Punchin und killtasten aber wenigstens Optische Beatanzeige und Kopfhörer Vormixfader extra. (Beides sehr hilfreich grade als anfänger)

Viel erfolg und schreib ein Feedback 

MFG (DJ) Frumpy


----------



## Julien (17. März 2004)

Kommt drauf an was für Sound du auflegen willst? Techno, Hip-hop, House?
Riemenantriieb ist halt  weil du den Riemen wechseln musst wenn der abgenagt ist. Direktantrieb ist auch jut,. bot soviel I know only for Techno und schnelles Zeugs. 
Ich benütze nur Riemenantrieb, und mich wird kein Mensch für Direktantrieb überzeugen können nicht mal die geilste Braut aus meiner Berufsschule 

Ansonsten empfehle ich dir welche von Technics, Reloop,


----------



## Frumpy (17. März 2004)

Wenn man hiphop machen will und z.B. Scatchen will eignet sich kein Riemenantrieb.

Ich lege Trance und House auf und Direktantrieb eignet sich einfach besser.

Ach ja wollte nur noch n Tipp loswerden wenn Du dir was kaufst tu das nich bei Elevator hab grad mal unter meiner empfehlung geguckt. Elevator hat recht gesalzene Preise...... entweder bei Ebay mal schaun oder unter guenstiger.de da kriegst du die gleichen sachen nur z.B. beim Reloop RP 2000 MK3 sparst du dann bis zu 70 Euro wenn du den neu kaufst.

MFG Frumpy


----------



## Julien (17. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Frumpy _
> *Wenn man hiphop machen will und z.B. Scatchen will eignet sich kein Riemenantrieb.
> 
> Ich lege Trance und House auf und Direktantrieb eignet sich einfach besser.
> ...



und wieso eignet sich Riemenantrieb nicht?
bzw. was empfehlst du mir für hip hop ... ich meine ich hab noch nie jemanden gesehen der für techno und hip-hop gleiches nimmt

Edit:: gibts da nicht konflikte weil der motor zu schwach ist?


----------



## Frumpy (17. März 2004)

Das muss gar nicht mal so sehr am Motor liegen das liegt eher an der doch bedingt durch den Riemen dürftigen Kraftübertragung zum Teller. In dem Moment wenn du Die Platte zum einpitchen oder Scratchen festhälst wirken ja auch stoppende Kräfte auf den Teller ein. Sicher diese Kräfte kann man veringern in dem man gute Slipmats benutzt aber ganz weg bekommst du die Reibung nie. Und wenn der Motor dann nicht genug Drehmoment auf den Teller übertragen kann wird der Teller langsamer under stoppt gar... wenn beim riemenantrieb der teller stoppt beginnt der riemen auf dem Teller zu rutschen. Und er benötigt eine gewisse zeit bis er wieder fasst und den Teller beschleunigt. Das kann besonders beim scratchen sehr nervig werden.....

Beim direktantrieb hingegen sind teller un Motor wie der name schon sagt Direkt miteinander Verbunden per Zahnrad. Dort ist die Kraftübertragung optimal und die gesammte kraft des Motors wird direkt übertragen. Hier hängt das Gelingen vom Scratchen allein vom Motor ab wie stark der ist. Die meisten in solchen TTs verbauten Motoren sind aber recht kräftig und du kriegst dort den Teller nur zum stehen wenn du schon mit einiger Kraft auf die Platte drückst. 

Somit liefert der Direktantrieb in den meissten fällen die bessere Alternative

Daher auch meine Empfelung dazu..

MFG Frumpy

Edit: für Hip Hop direkt gibbet keine Empfehlung aber wenn du scratchen willst empfehle ich einen Geraden Tonarm und eine Gute Antyscating einrichtung daran..... und natürlich eine Nadel die dafür taugt da würd ich nicht in der Grabbelbox suchen   Vestax ist da ganz gut glaub ich...


----------



## BeaTBoxX (24. März 2004)

Jupp,qualitativ einzige Alternative zu Technics (in meinen Augen) ist Vestax. Die Dinger haben auch ein paar Features mehr als die std Technics (grösserer Pitchbereich.. usw )
Selber hab ich allerdings auch zwei 1200er und kann nicht klagen  

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Frumpy (24. März 2004)

Da spricht einer aus erfahrung 

Vestax hab ich leider noch nich ausprobiert. Aber die Technics haben mich schon schwer beeindruckt. Die haben mich obwohl ich selber schon auf Direktantrieb arbeite durch ihr Zugvermögen blass werden lassen. Ich habe Geminis mit dehnen bin ich auch ganz zu frieden.

MFG Frumpy


----------



## BeaTBoxX (25. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Frumpy _
> *Da spricht einer aus erfahrung *


Naja ich mach das schon n bissl ..ja ;-)



> _Original geschrieben von Frumpy _*
> Ich habe Geminis mit denen bin ich auch ganz zu frieden.
> 
> MFG Frumpy *



Hatte ich vorher auch einen. Kann ich auch empfehlen. Einen öhm.. PT 1000 *glaub* hatte ich. 
Aber die waren auch schon realtiv teuer damals. 


Aber eins sag ich euch : FINGER WEG VON NUMARK MIXERN
Die Dinger taugen null..  Bei mir is schon wieder ein Fader kaputt


----------



## Frumpy (26. März 2004)

Werds mir merken......

Mixe kaum noch auf eigenem Equipment. 

Hab hab für meinen Hausgebrauch noch mein Reloop das tuts zur not auch noch  wenns sein muss. wie gesagt das hab ich seit 6 Jahren und  immer noch tadellos für Einsteiger empfehle ich das. handlich, übersichtlich, robust, und von Funktionsumpfang her für Einsteiger Top! (3 Kanäle: 1x Mic mit Talkover und Line 2x Phono und Line die beiden Phono und Line mit Beatanzeige Optisch und natürlich crossfadebar bei allen Kanälen Gain Höhen Mitten Tiefen Regelbar. Kopfhörer Vormixfader Master und Monitor Volumereglung und noch einiges mehr.) Hab echt n Glücksgriff gemacht damals. Naja hat ja auch 450 DM gekostet.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (29. März 2004)

Hm yo weiss ich wie robust Reloop Kram ist. Ich glaub dir das einfach mal 

Aber weil du das grade so schön aufgezählt hast.
Ich finde Beatcounter völlig überflüssig.

Profis, die sowas brauchen oder denen es ohne schwer fällt. , sind in meinen Augen keine.
Und Anfänger  sollten es auch vernünftig lernen ne Platte anzugleichen. Nach dem Motto : Man sollte nicht Autofahren, bevor man nicht weiss,  ob man am Gaspedal drücken oder ziehen muss         

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Frumpy (30. März 2004)

Joar hast du wohl recht naja es handelt sich bei der beatanzeige um eine kleine LED die dann blinkt wenn ein basssignal durchgeht  ich brachs nicht mehr. Das ist ganz pracktisch wenn du irgentwo auflegst wo wirklich laut is die mugge und du die Bässe kaum noch hörst im Kopfhörer um die richtige bassstelle zu finden am anfang zum reinpitchen. dafür nehm ich das manchmal noch aber ohne gehts auch wenn man sehr laute kopfhörer benutzt. sonst ist das sicherlich überflüssig aber am anfang pracktisch.

MFG Frumpy


----------



## DjCrime (19. Mai 2004)

Also ich hab Reloops zu Hause... Die halten auch ganz gut. Hauptsache keinen Riemantrieb! Die Dinger kannste inne Tonne kloppen. Für alle auf Beats aufgebauten Musikrichtungen brauchst du Direktantrieb sonst=>Doublebeat. Also ich würd dir zu Technics raten! Aber die haben auch kein Direkt sondern Magnetantrieb wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Und bevor du nach Elevator gehst, google mal. Da gibts die Sachen für manchmal 100€ billiger!


Crime


----------



## Frumpy (20. Mai 2004)

ähm  magnetantrieb  ne....   wenn du den motor meinst dann ganz sicher ja  aber alle elektromotoren funktionieren mit magneten......aber sonst hat der techniks einen sehr zugstarken direktantrieb.....  was den techniks sehr genau macht ist sicher die quarzsteuerung zur verhinderung von gleichlaufschwankungen...  zum thema doublebass   also ich bin mit riemen getriebenen immer bestens klargekommen....legdiglich die technik beim geschwindigkeitsangleich ist etwas anders aber sinst geht das mit dehnen auch super


----------

